# Remodels and Presentation



## Sisyphus (Jan 7, 2022)

For those of you who did a remodel last yr, did you have a separate plano team for the remodel or did the normal plano team help with the remodel? Who did normal planos?


----------



## Tynumber5 (Jan 7, 2022)

The number of non remodel Planos drop dramatically during a remodel. Our Plano team was on remodel because they were the experienced setters. There were a handful of TMs trained to set outside of remodel to help with anything non remodel related but there was not much of it if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 7, 2022)

We haven't had a plano team for at least 2 years.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 7, 2022)

I kept half of the Plano team on non-remodel pogs and took the other 3 on remodel.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 8, 2022)

What Plano team?  Went away more than 2 years ago in my 65 Mil store.


----------

